# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > سوال: روش پیاده سازی یک برنامه ی آژانس؟؟

## mammad_asir

میخواستم در مورد پیاده سازی و جدول ها و فیلد ها در یک برنامه آژانس کمکم کنید در ضمن این اولین برنامه من با سیشارپ و بانک است

----------


## mammad_asir

کسی نمی تونه راهنمایی کنه

----------


## svahidm

سلام
چه آژانسي هست؟ هوايي؟تلفني؟

----------


## mammad_asir

یه برنامه از آژانس تلفنی (تاکسی سرویس)

----------


## mammad_asir

دستت درد نکنه از اینکه جواب دادی

----------


## sara.f

سلام
در هر پروژه اول از هر چیزی شما باید نیازمندیهاتون را استخراج کنید. اینکه که کلا در این تاکسی تلفنی قراره چه کارهایی بشه؟ این نیازمندیها را در قالب چند جمله می تونید بنویسید.
بعد از اینکه این مرحله را انجام دادید، نوبت به استخراج Entity,relation میرسه.
شما می تونید نیازمندیها را تعیین کنید و در اینجا قرار بدید، تا برای مرحله بعد کمکتون کنیم.

( شما دقیقا می خواید چه چیزی را پیاده سازی کنید؟)

----------


## mammad_asir

من اینا را میزارم به زودی شما هم لطف کنید راهنمایی کنید تا آخر
ممنون

----------


## mammad_asir

نمیدونم چی بگم یه برنامه خوب میخوام شما چی میدونید 
؟به نظر شما چی بزارم؟لطفا راهنمایی کنید نمیدونم چه کنم!!!

----------


## mammad_asir

بخشي از قابليتهاي نرم افزار مسافر، ويژه مديريت آژانسهاي تاکسي تلفني به شرح زير مي باشد : 
       ثبت مشخصات مشترکين ، رانندگان و پرسنل شاغل 
       ايجاد کد اشتراک به صورت دستي و خودکار 
       ثبت شروع و خاتمه هر سرويس و چاپ برگ اعزام 
       ثبت مبلغ هر سرويس و محاسبه کميسيون راننده 
       امکان رزرو سرويس و هشدار نرم افزار قبل از فرارسيدن زمان سرويس 
       محاسبه سهم آژانس براساس پورسانت تعيين شده براي هر راننده و يا هر سرويس 
       ثبت کليه پرداختها و دريافتهاي مشترکين 
       ثبت کليه پرداختها و دريافتهاي رانندگان 
       ثبت کليه پرداختها و دريافتهاي اپراتور  
       ثبت کليه هزينه هاي روزانه آژانس و گزارش گيريهاي مختلف 
       امکان نوبت دهي خودکار به رانندگان و تغيير نوبت به صورت دستي 
       امکان حضور و غياب رانندگان و گزارش رانندگان غايب يا در حال سرويس 
       امکان تعيين کاربران مختلف با دسترسيهاي متنوع جهت استفاده از بخشهاي مختلف نرم افزار 
       امکان ثبت مرخصي و گزارش گيري براي رانندگان 
       امکان جستجوي مشترکان و رانندگان بصورت ترکيبي 
       امکان ثبت ترک دائم رانندگان 
 گزارشهاي متنوع از قبيل : رانندگان غايب، هزينه ها ، سرويسهاي رزروشده، سرويس هاي يک مشترک، ماموريت هاي راننده ، عملکرد اپراتور، فهرست سرويسها 
       مديريت حساب آژانس ، سود و زيان ، هزينه و ... 
       امکان تعيين دسترسي کاربران به بخشهاي مختلف نرم افزار 
و چندين امکان ديگر که مسافر را از ديگران متمايز مي نمايد !
حالا همه ای کارها را هم نداشت مشکلی نیست

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

سلام 
خودت که همه رو خوب بیان کردی دیگه راهنمایی چی میخوای؟
من قبل از شروع هر پروژه ای میام تمام کارهای پروژه رو روی کاغذ مینویسم 
مثلا برای تاکسی سرویس سعی میکنم  حداقل سه را ثبت نام کنم بعنوان مشتری و دو نفر هم بعنوان تاکسیران و یک نفر ادمین . حال همه کارهایی را که این چند نفر انجام میدن رو روی کاغذ میارم از قبیل ثبت تاکسیران جدید مشتری جدید، قبل از درخواست تاکسی از سوی مشتری، بعد از آن. گزارشاتی را که میخوام و خلاصه همه و همه 
حال که همه چی مشخص شد دیتابیس رو طراحی و سپس شروع به نوشتن میکنم و تا آخر

----------

